# 1996 Sentra



## MY SENTRA (Jul 9, 2017)

all three brake lights staying on when headlights are on , when I remove the two 1157 bulbs the third brake light still stays on . Something is feeding the brake wireing when headlights are on .


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Well, the stop lamps get fed power from the brake switch, not the headlight switch. When the headlights are turned "on," it also turns on the marker lights in the tail lamps. Both of these circuits use the same chassis grounds. With that in mind, I would suspect that the marker lamp circuit is shorted to the brake lamp circuit, feeding them power when the light switch is turned "on." Exactly where is going to be the question and you'll have to do same circuit tracing to find out where this is happening.


----------

